# Window reset procedure - followed wak's guide but..



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Wak's guide suggests - ignition ON, windows down, windows up, hold up for 3-5secs then windows are reset.. I did this procedure BUT when putting windows UP do you contintue to hold for the 5 secs straight after OR let go THEN hold up again for the 5secs?

Also will there be any indication I have done it correctly like a beep or display?

My passenger window goes up slower and I'm trying to resolve it!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Turn the ignition on - don't start the engine
windows down and then straight back up
when the windows are up release the switch momentarily
pull the switches back up and hold for 3 to 5 seconds
let the switches go
ignition off

that completes the reset.

Your problem doesn't sound like a reset will fix it, a window reset usually fixes out of sync windows as in one not dropping etc.


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers ade, that's the method I used.

When I put the windows down/up the passenger window is about 4cm behind the drivers side..

If a window reset wouldn't resolve this is there a part which commonly causes the problem?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Not something I've experienced to be honest, I would be looking at taking the door card off to check how the window is setting in the mechanism.


----------



## condorgrey57 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, please can anyone help? ive just noticed that my windows were half way down on my Audi TT mk2 while parked outside my house this evening. I got in the car thinking someone had tried to break in but all seems normal and tried to put the windows back up. drivers side is ok but the passenger side isnt working properly now and it wont go all the way up. I'm afraid to try again as it got stuck all the way down but after playing with it, its back to being closed bar for 2 inches. Im nervous about leaving it like that on the street so can anyone suggest a definitive windows reset that may work and what may be the problem? Thanks in anticipation, its about to rain again!


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

Your better off asking that in the mk2 section. but i am guessing the same rules apply with the window reset. Just following the instructions in the thread.



condorgrey57 said:


> Hi, please can anyone help? ive just noticed that my windows were half way down on my Audi TT mk2 while parked outside my house this evening. I got in the car thinking someone had tried to break in but all seems normal and tried to put the windows back up. drivers side is ok but the passenger side isnt working properly now and it wont go all the way up. I'm afraid to try again as it got stuck all the way down but after playing with it, its back to being closed bar for 2 inches. Im nervous about leaving it like that on the street so can anyone suggest a definitive windows reset that may work and what may be the problem? Thanks in anticipation, its about to rain again!


----------



## Eleven (Jun 25, 2012)

After replacing my alternator/generator in my 2001 Quatro Roadster, the driver side door window would not go down with the press of the button like it did before - I had to hold it up and down all the way. The passenger side worked as expected.

I followed Wak's directions here - and both windows work as expected.

Thank you!


----------



## os2wiz (Jul 10, 2017)

I had the battery fuse block on my 2005 TT Roadster replaced, after which my driver window no longer adjusted to the convertible top as the door opened & closed, nor responded to the single-touch switch to open & close. After using the above descibed procedure, it now works perfectly! Thanks so much for this information.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

After I forgot to put the cetex charger on the coupe my flat battery cased the window drop not to work, followed this and all back to normal again.

This forum is just perfect

Wig


----------

